# Wine red CRS



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I was playing around with my closeup lens yesterday and when I turned around. I finally caught my one and only wine red CRS against the glass. So I snap a couple of pictures of it.
It's very unfortunate that I only have 1, I know that there were 4 or 5 of them when they are shrimplettes, but this isn't one of the tank I was concentrating on, so most of the babies died. This is the only surviving member.
























*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Great job zebra, was this breeding intentional?

Do you know which 2 shrimps you used to cross them? you can selectively breed them again.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry, I was out of the country on the weekend. Anyway, it was not intentional. It's more accidental. I was playing around with the genetic make up of my CRSs. So now, I know that at some point in time, some one not only cross their CRS with a golden but also a CBS. This offspring cross with to my JPRL that produce a pure line looking wine red.
I always have this suspision that a CBS never had a black pigment. It's a combination of blue pigment and red pigment that produce the black colour. So naturally, we already have the pure red pigment, which is completely lacking of blue pigment. So you can actually selectively breed wine shrimp by breeding at 75% red + 25% blue. We already see that there are some 90% or 80% blue only CRS on the market. What we never stumble on is a 100% blue. Which is what I was hoping to get. Then after that, there is still the two face genetic where you can get 1/2 of the shrimp with red colour and the other 1/2 of the shrimp blue. This is possible with a lobster, but not sure if it's the same for shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

You never know... there could be more babies hiding


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

More update on the little guy. Now almost mature. So I move him over to the main tank. Hopefully, I might be able to preserve the genetics and maybe in the future, more will pop up. In the process, I snap a couple of pics. Now that I have a chance to really look at it close up. It looks more like a Ruby Red CRS rather than a Wine Red CSR. I have to admit, I am not really sure what is the difference. Let me know if you can tell the difference at a glance.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sexy shrimp


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It looks like a brownie to me. You get them from crossing CRS and CBS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Do they have bkk and wr genes in them or is it just a hybrid of cbs and crs?


----------

